# H: 40k Various, W: $$



## MrCheeseSandwich (Apr 5, 2014)

Hello!

I'm looking to sell off a bunch of 40k that a younger me collected and are now in need of a good home in stead of collecting dust. All the figures are 3rd and 4th edition (to the best of my knowledge) and are based in the UK. Collection is preferable, however, if someone would advise me on how to post them I would be a happy to do so.

Photo's now in spoilers!



* HQ *
1 x Emperor's Champion
1 x Chaplain on Bike
1 x Chaplain in Terminator Armour
3 x Force Commander (armless)
1 x Force Commander in Terminator Armour
1 x Apothecary (metal)
1 x Techmarine	(metal)


* TROOPS *
46 x Space Marines
5 x Metal
1 x Plasma Cannon
3 x Missile Launcher
1 x Las Cannon
1 x Melta Gun


* ELITES *
10 x Terminators
7 x Metal
1 x Assault cannon
1 x Missile Launcher
9 x Veterans (metal)


* FAST ATTACK *
 7 x Bikes

* HEAVY SUPPORT *

1 x Land Raider
1 x Land Raider Crusader
1 x Vindicator

The plastic models in this army aren't in great condition and by enlarge will need some serious work to get them up to scratch. Includes bag-o-bitz that should be sufficient to complete the models. 
Photos can be viewed here http://s100.photobucket.com/user/MrCheeseSandwich/library/Space Marines





* HQ *
1 x Command Squad
1 x commander (metal)
1 x medic	(metal)
1 x Tech priest	(metal)
1 x standard bearer	(metal)
3 x psyker	(metal)

* TROOPS *

30 x Guardsmenn
3 x Seargent

* ELITES *
13 x Storm Troopers	(metal)
1 x Seargent
1 x Grenade Launcher
1 x Flamer


* HEAVY SUPPORT *

1 x Leman Russ
5 x heavy weapons teams
2 x lascannon

Models are in much better condition than the space marines however do require some completion. Again includes bag-o-bitz that should complete most of the models.
Photos: http://s100.photobucket.com/user/MrCheeseSandwich/library/Guardsmen






* HQ *
1 x Warboss	(metal)
1 x Ghazghkull Mag Uruk Thraka (metal)
1 x (Converted) Mekk Boy


* TROOPS *
40 x Gretchin
w/ 2 x Slavers
60 x Boyz
w some (converted) Nobz
2 x Trukk (half converted from space marine rhino)
1 x Trukk

Models in good condition. Army includes some conversion projects that I got half way though that could be used. Gubbinz included can be used to complete models that aren't
Photos: http://s100.photobucket.com/user/MrCheeseSandwich/library/Orks





1 x Lord Of Change
12 x horror
2 x flamer
1 x screaming
18 x thousand sons
- includes 2x champions

Bag-o-bitz again included.
Photos: http://s100.photobucket.com/user/MrCheeseSandwich/library/Chaos



In general the models require some work in order to be up to scratch. I'm open to reasonable offers for the models and am happy to take more pictures as needed.


----------

